# Moin Moin und noch ein Neuer



## Marko McFly (22. Mai 2015)

Moin, heiße Marko. 

Wir haben nach 4 Jahren Bauzeit endlich unser Teich fertig.

So sieht unser bischen Teich aus.

Das war der Anfang, alles mit Estrich Beton verkleidet.


Da wir hier im Norden immer sehr schechtes Wetter haben, dauertet die ganze Aktion auch sehr lange.
Hatte dann alles mit Kellerdicht abgedichtet gehabt, hat auch gut gehalten, bis letzten Winter. Da hatte ich ein Wasserverlust von ca 2,5 cm pro Nacht.
Wir haben dann  das komplette Wasser samt Fische raus und alles mit GFK Verkleidet. Nun ist alles wieder gut 

Da folgen die Tage noch Fotos


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2015)

uuuiii, hey Marko,
schaut ein wenig größer aus, RÄSPEKT! 
Was hast Du denn so geplant... pflanzmäßig?
Fischbesatz?


----------



## Doc (22. Mai 2015)

Wie tief ist der Teich denn?


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Mai 2015)

Die Pflanzsteine sind 30cm hoch.... ich würde auf eine Tiefe von ca. 1,5m tippen.


----------



## Flusi (22. Mai 2015)

hallo Marko,
auch von mir herzlich willkommen!
Deine Anlage sieht sehr vielversprechend aus - toll
Was ist denn das geschätzte (oder nach Wasseruhr bekannte) Volumen?
Bin gespannt - LG Flusi


----------



## Marko McFly (23. Mai 2015)

@ Zermalmer : was für ein Augenmaß, fast auf den Zentimeter genau. 1,55 meter es sollten eigentlich 1,80 - 2,00 Meter werden, aber das Grundwasser hat mir keine Chance gelassen und hat mir den Grund immer wieder hoch gedrückt.

Der Besatz sind 3 Koi´s, 2 Butterfly Koi´s , 2Goldfische, 2 Orfen und 2 keine Ahnung wo die her kommen Fische, denke das sind kleine Goldfische.

Die Orfen und die Goldfische, waren damals in der Teichwanne, die wir zum Wasserfall umgebaut haben.

Wasser ist da zwischen 12 und 13 Tausend drinne.

Das Bild mit dem Pool, da haben die Fische drin gelebt, als wir die Aktion mit dem GFK gehabt haben. Da haben wir 5500 Liter Teichwasser auffangen können.
Und der Hund , das ist unsere katzen schreckerin
Das Hochkant Bild ist von gestern Abend. Die Teichwanne ist auch fertig, da müßen nur noch die Pflanzen wachsen.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2015)

Marko McFly schrieb:


> @ Zermalmer : was für ein Augenmaß, fast auf den Zentimeter genau.


Ich wollte erst 1,3m schreiben, doch dann habe ich noch ein paar cm zugegeben für die tiefste Stufe.
Das Gut ist, dass die Pflanzsteine halt überall gleich groß sind...und so hat man einen Maßstab 

Durchkommendes/drückendes Grundwasser ist halt doof...da kann man dann nicht mehr viel machen.


----------



## neutrino (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo Marko,

was fürn Filter/Pumpe hast Du denn vorgesehen?

VG Birgit


----------



## Marko McFly (25. Mai 2015)

Moin,

Da ist zur Zeit eine Biosmart 14000 dran, mal sehen ob ich damit hin komme, sonst wird eine neue gekauft.

Mal sehen, vielleicht wird dann irgendwann der Teich noch vergrößert, irgendwie hatten wir schon solch kleine Hirngespinnste..... Aber wir werden uns vorläufig mit dem zufreiden geben. Fische sind ja noch relativ klein, mal sehen wie sich das alles entwickelt.


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2015)

Marco, habt Ihr die GFK Versiegelung selbst gemacht ?  
Ich liebäugele auch damit, weiß aber überhaupt nicht, ob ich das kann


----------



## Marko McFly (25. Mai 2015)

Ja, wir hatten ja schon einen guten Untergrund da konnten wir das gut auftragen. 

Ich wollte es zwar schon letztes Jahr machen, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte es immer geregnet. Da bei vielen ja die Dichtschlämme hält, hatte ich gedacht alles geht gut, das war aber leider nun nicht der Fall. So haben wir kurz entschlossen, das GFK bestellt. Und nach 2 Tagen war es bei mir vor der Tür. Natürlich hatte ich zu wenig bestellt und mußte nachbestellen. Und ich bin bisher glücklich damit. 

Dachte erst die Fische gehen ein, weil es stinkt ja relativ stark, aber alle sind putz munter.


----------



## neutrino (25. Mai 2015)

Marko McFly schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Da ist zur Zeit eine Biosmart 14000 dran, mal sehen ob ich damit hin komme, sonst wird eine neue gekauft.
> 
> Mal sehen, vielleicht wird dann irgendwann der Teich noch vergrößert, irgendwie hatten wir schon solch kleine Hirngespinnste..... Aber wir werden uns vorläufig mit dem zufreiden geben. Fische sind ja noch relativ klein, mal sehen wie sich das alles entwickelt.




Wir bauen ja auch unseren Teich erst und wissen noch nicht, wie wir das mit der Tiefe hinkriegen. Grundsätzlich hatten wir aber auch überlegt, so lange die Fische noch klein sind, mit einem günstigen Filter anzufangen. Wollten aber keinen großen Reinigungsaufwand.
Welchen Aufwand hast Du denn mit der Biosmart 14000? Hält sich das in Grenzen?


----------



## Marko McFly (25. Mai 2015)

Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Der Reinigungsaufwand ist eher klein, habe dir mal eben ein Video raus gesucht. Nach dem reinigen macht man die Wasserablassschraube auf und der Dreck wird rausgespült.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjX20wkaS64_


----------



## neutrino (25. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank. Das sieht ja mal ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## Micha61 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo,



neutrino schrieb:


> so lange die Fische noch klein sind, mit einem günstigen Filter anzufangen.


und nächstes Jahr noch einen etwas größeren usw. usw.
Warum nicht gleich, von Anfang an, einen passenden Filter und Pumpe zulegen ?


neutrino schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Das sieht ja mal ganz brauchbar aus.


sorry, aber bei Deiner Teichgröße und dem Besatz, würde ich so ein Filterchen, nicht nehmen.

LG Micha


----------



## neutrino (27. Mai 2015)

Mit einem Spaltsieb vorneweg??? Würd der nicht schon mal viel rausfiltern?
Oh Mann, das ist echt nicht leicht mit der Technik wenn man Neuling ist.


----------



## Micha61 (27. Mai 2015)

neutrino schrieb:


> Mit einem Spaltsieb vorneweg?


geht auch, aber das kannst Du dann nicht, an die UV anschließen.


neutrino schrieb:


> Würd der nicht schon mal viel rausfiltern?


ja, aber danach, bräuchtest Du einen anderen Filter.


neutrino schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das ist echt nicht leicht mit der Technik


und deswegen, sollte man vor dem ersten Spatenstich überlegen, wie groß soll der Teich werden, welche Fische sollen rein und welche Technik wird dazu gebraucht.
Nicht böse gemeint !!
Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, mach es gleich richtig, unter einem Screenmatic 36 (oder vom Filtervolumen vergleichbares Modell ) mind. 75 W UV und einer
15er Pumpe (je nach Aufstellungort und Höhe des Filters) wird das auf Dauer, nichts werden.
Ist aber nur, meine Meinung.


LG Micha
welcher auch als Anfänger, viel Geld, sinnlos in Filtertöpfchen investiert hatte


----------



## neutrino (27. Mai 2015)

Naja, überlegt ham wir ja schon mal:
wenn alles klappt wie geplant gibts ca. 15000 l für ca. 6 koi.  Was den filter anbelangt, da tu ich mir noch sehr schwer aber ich taste mich heran


----------



## Michael H (27. Mai 2015)

Dann von mir auch noch ein Hallo und viel Spaß hier bei den Teich Verrückten .

Schönen Teich haste da aber am Filter mußte auf alle Fälle noch nachbessern . Mit dem BioSmart Wirste nicht Glücklich werden auf Dauer .

Hier mal der Filter ohne O.. e Werbung 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/biosmart-14000-säuber´n.40044/


----------



## Marko McFly (28. Mai 2015)

Igitt, das schaut ja nicht schön aus. Habe ihn günstig geschoßen, werde es weiter beobachten und dann mal schauen was ich dann machen kann. Hab ja noch etwas Platz um umzubauen. Den Fischis solls ja auch gut gehen.


----------



## Marko McFly (29. Mai 2015)

Moin, habe jetzt mal bischen nachgedacht und frage mich, woran erkenne ich das der Filter zu klein ist? 

Oder wo liegt der Unterschied bei dem Filter den ich zb. habe und dem Screenmatic. Ich weiß ja Filter sind immer solch ein Thema für sich, das habe ich schon zu meiner Aquarienzeit erlebt ca 20 Jahre Süßwasser und 18 Jahre Meerwasser, aber wenn man schon ein Garten hat, dann mußte ein Teich her und meine kleine Teichwanne ( 500 Liter) war da halt zu klein für.

Jetzt bitte kein genörgel sonder, vernünftige antworten, sonst kann man ja nichts ändern.

Auf die frage komme ich jetzt, weil , meine Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind habe keine Fischverluste, Kranken oder sowas drinne. Und das Wasser ist auch klar...


----------



## Micha61 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Marko,



Marko McFly schrieb:


> wo liegt der Unterschied bei dem Filter den ich zb. habe und dem Screenmatic.


schau bitte auf der Seite von Oa.. nach und vergleiche die Daten.



Marko McFly schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte kein genörgel


wir bemühen uns.



Marko McFly schrieb:


> meine Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind


gemessen, mit was ?



Marko McFly schrieb:


> keine Fischverluste, Kranken oder sowas drinne.


hatte ich, anfangs auch nicht.
Geht ein-zwei Jahre gut, dann kanns knallen.



Marko McFly schrieb:


> Und das Wasser ist auch klar...


bedeutet gar nichts, die Wasserwerte sind wichtig, Nitrit, ph usw, usw.
Zum Messen, nimm wenigstens einen Tröpfchentest !!

Will jetzt nicht nörgeln, aber wenn in Deinem Profil, noch Daten vom Teich stehen würden, könnten genauere Antworten folgen.


LG Micha


----------



## Marko McFly (31. Mai 2015)

So jetzt bin ich schlauer, Profil ist auch auf den neusten Stand.

Jo habe mir die Daten durch gelesen, na dann werde ich mich wohl daran machen, ein neuen Filter selber zu bauen, wenn ich dann eine vernünftige Anleitung finde.

Da die Fische alle samt noch klein sind denke ich gehts dann noch, aber die Planung für ein selbstbau beginnt.


----------



## Micha61 (31. Mai 2015)

Moin Marko,



Marko McFly schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich schlauer,






Marko McFly schrieb:


> Profil ist auch auf den neusten Stand


 na so berauschend, isses ja nicht geworden



Marko McFly schrieb:


> ein neuen Filter selber zu bauen, wenn ich dann eine vernünftige Anleitung finde.


denke schon, Du findest hier im Forum, eine passende Lösung.



Marko McFly schrieb:


> Da die Fische alle samt noch klein sind denke ich gehts dann noch


wenn Du wöchentliche TWW machst, sollte es diese Saison noch klappen.



Marko McFly schrieb:


> aber die Planung für ein selbstbau beginnt.



mit einem Compaktsieve und 2-3 Tonnen, sollte schon was brauchbaren entstehen.
Was für Fische haste denn ?


LG Micha


----------



## Marko McFly (6. Juni 2015)

Taugt der selbstbau was??  



_View: https://youtu.be/9Uj01K1vh6I_


Was meint ihr! Mir wäre was eckiges lieber, werde wenn ich heute Abend von der Arbeit mal in den Baumarkt schauen ob ich was eckiges finde. 

Ich dachte schon das der Beitrag gelöscht worde, aber man muss ja auch auf antwort erstellen drücken, manchmal ist man auch durch den Wind


----------



## Marko McFly (6. Juni 2015)

Oder hat jemand Erfahrung damit???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bio-Koi-Teic...30?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19e5fd4c02

Hört sich doch gut an, oder??


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Juni 2015)

Marko McFly schrieb:


> Was meint ihr! Mir wäre was eckiges lieber, werde wenn ich heute Abend von der Arbeit mal in den Baumarkt schauen ob ich was eckiges finde.


Eckig war mir auch lieber, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich nochmal machen würde.
Die eckigen Regentonnen sind recht dünnwandig und bekommen über die Zeit Bäuche in alle Richtungen... 
Meine Siebpatronen Tonne musste ich mit Trägern und Brettern wieder in Form bringen 
Wenn Du Eckig willst, dann solltest Du Dir am besten Baubeschreibungen mit den IBC (so hiessen die Dinger doch, oder? ) Behältern anschauen.


----------



## Marko McFly (6. Juni 2015)

Meine Frau sagt "NEIN" zu den Regentonnen, Begründung: die dinger gehen am laufenden Band kaputt.

Jetzt hat sie mir den Link gegeben: ist das in Ordnung ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Koi-Teichfil...10?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item33a283dd82


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn's unbedingt was fertiges sein soll... ok, damit kann man leben.
Aber geh wenigstens in den normalen Onlineshop vom Anbieter, denn dort zahlst Du exact für dieses Angebot 395€ incl. Versand statt 399+10€ Versand.

Im Onlineshop könntest Du überlegen ob Du nicht die stärkere Pumpe nimmst.
(Habe aber jetzt nicht nachgeschaut was Dein Besatz und wie Deine sonstige Umgebung aussieht)


----------



## Marko McFly (6. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin mit meinem Besatz eigentlich fertig. 2 Orfen und 2 Goldfische, die sind noch aus der alten Teichwanne. Dann 2 wirklich keine Ahnung was das ist, die waren auf einmal da. Und 6 kleine Kois, 10- 15 cm. Das ist das was in meinen Teich schwimmt.

Was meinst du, wie hoch die Pumpenleisting sein soll. Oder langt das wenn wir den Biosmart auch noch im Einsatz lassen?


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juni 2015)

Die 'kleinen' Koi werden aber halt nicht so klein bleiben 
Was für eine Pumpe hat denn der Biosmart dran?
Dein Besatz ist ja jetzt erstmal nicht so groß.... und Pflanztechnisch ist ja auch noch Platz.
Ich würde die Bepflanzung erhöhen und schauen wie sich der bisherige Filter schlägt.


----------



## Marko McFly (7. Juni 2015)

Die macht 3500 Liter, aber oben kommt nun nicht soviel an. Na und die Pflanzen fangen auch langsam an zu wachsen.

Denke schon, das eine Vergrößerung des Filter nötig ist.  

Schade das die Fischis nicht so klein bleiben


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juni 2015)

3500 ist wirklich nicht viel, aber im endeffekt hast Du ja auch nur die höhe des Biosmart zu überwinden.
Die Frage wäre, wieviel Pumpleistung 'verträgt' ein Biosmart, ohne das er zu schnell 'zu' ist.
Das Wasser sollte ja auch nicht zu schnell an der UV Lampe vorbei.

Vielleicht solltest Du mal testen wieviel die Pumpe wirklich (noch) leistet.


----------



## Marko McFly (15. Aug. 2015)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder hier!! Viel Arbeit.....aber in der Zwischenzeit hat sich meine Filteranlage geändert........ Habe jetzt auch eine Regentonne als Filter umfunktioniert und nächstes Jahr werden wohl noch 2 Stück dazu kommen. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, den Biosmart mußte ich mittlerweile fast jeden Tag sauber machen und dazu hatte ich nicht wirklich Zeit und lust zu. Dann kann man jetzt wenigstens mit Erweiterung weiter planen.


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2015)

Gibts denn auch mal wieder neu Bilder


----------



## Marko McFly (16. Aug. 2015)

Jo, also dort in der Tonne ist, grober Kies, und dann feiner und ganz feine Filterschwämme, leider habe ich von dem füllen der Tonne keine Bilder gemacht, irgendwie waren wir im Streß. Sonst mache ich von jeden mist Bilder wenn wir bauen, aber diesesmal nicht...


----------



## Marko McFly (22. Aug. 2015)

Ich wollte noch erwähnen, das da natürlich auch einen andere Pumpe dranne ist, die macht 7500 Liter


----------

